# Birds Gobbling



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Went out this morning to one of my spots. I didn't even make it into the woods when I heard them start hammerin away. He gobbled constantly from 
6:50 til 7:15. I heard some hens on the other side of the hill, he flew down and that was that. I drove around later and saw a hen in a field and Mr. Tom was in full strut with her. Only 1 month to wait


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Been trying to keep my window open every morning, but so far have only heard one gobbler. Usually this time of year we have at least 2 or 3 gobbling behind the house consistently before season opens. Bad hatch last year and heavy hunting pressure from the neighbors may have got to them.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Last night 3/25, around 6:30pm in the neighbor's front yard just off the road, the family was standing in the driveway approx 80yds straight from 6 toms & 3 hens, the boys would not stop. Any sound the grandson made they hammered. I told him to be quiet and I purred/clucked they hit on me as well, just would not stop. If they warm temps stay back I think we'll be alright for the season. But if the temps were like last week, I believe it will be hard to find the toms and call them in.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't hunted turkeys in a few years, but might give it a try this year. I've been hearing them in the mornings, behind my house. It's starting to get to me. 

I wanna get one with a bow, so I'm going to need to purchase some wide cutting diameter mechanicals, for a quick kill.  I love mechanicals for large birds.

Bowhunter57


----------

